# Just for fun-Who is your celebrity look-alike if you have 1?



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been told i look like Jennifer Love Hewitt by random people & Lacey Chabert from mean girls.

http://hairstyles.thehairstyler.com...images/2911/original/Jennifer-Love-Hewitt.jpg

http://www.totalhair.net/hair-style...-Women/Lacey-Chabert/Lacey-Chabert-001236.jpg

what celebrity have people told you you have looked like???


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> I have been told i look like Jennifer Love Hewitt by random people & Lacey Chabert.
> 
> http://hairstyles.thehairstyler.com...images/2911/original/Jennifer-Love-Hewitt.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow, that's not a bad person to look like. I get told I look like Sung Kang, the guy Han from Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift. i definetly don;t see much resembleance though.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Wow, that's not a bad person to look like. I get told I look like Sung Kang, the guy Han from Fast and The Furious: Tokyo Drift. i definetly don;t see much resembleance though.


yes you do!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> yes you do!


 Now I just need the fast cars and pretty girls and nigh life!


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, sure look like her alright. So when are we getting married?

Uhmmm I've gotten Johnny Depp the most , who looks NOTHING like me (trust, he doesn't and I don't find him that attractive either) but I also got...... Dimitri Minakakis (old singer from the Dillinger Escape Plan), that I also don't really see.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

moya said:


> Yep, sure look like her alright. So when are we getting married?
> 
> Uhmmm I've gotten Johnny Depp the most , who looks NOTHING like me (trust, he doesn't and I don't find him that attractive either) but I also got...... Dimitri Minakakis (old singer from the Dillinger Escape Plan), that I also don't really see.


haha! i think if you ask alot of girls if they find johnny depp attractive they would say yes, especially when he was younger. Take it as a compliment, id ont know who that other guy is though


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I get Jude Law all the time. I used to get leonardo dicaprio when I was younger heh.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> haha! i think if you ask alot of girls if they find johnny depp attractive they would say yes, especially when he was younger. Take it as a compliment, id ont know who that other guy is though


Haha, I swear though, I look nothing like him (and waay too paranoid to post a picture!). But I do take it as a compliment :0


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I get Jude Law all the time. I used to get leonardo dicaprio when I was younger heh.


i can actually see both if that is you in your pic. It's like your a combination of the two, lol.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

moya said:


> Haha, I swear though, I look nothing like him (and waay too paranoid to post a picture!). But I do take it as a compliment :0


just do it!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> i can actually see both if that is you in your pic. It's like your a combination of the two, lol.


hehe yah well both good actors so can't complain.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I get Charlie Sheen or Johnny Depp sometimes. I am talking the pre-crack Charlie Sheen.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Michael127 said:


> I get Charlie Sheen or Johnny Depp sometimes. I am talking the pre-crack Charlie Sheen.


haha


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Screech/Dustin Diamond apparently ... pretty sure he is better looking


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been told several times that I look like Amy Lee from Evanescence. I've also gotten Cameron Diaz when she was a brunette. And one person thought I looked like the Progressive Insurance chick.

I disagree with all of the above.


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Justin Long apparantly.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

wow ...did this thread bring up horrible memories...XD

jaleel white aka steve urkel...ALL....F**KING..... DAY..... LONG!!!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have gotten Sam Milby before, but if you saw me in real life you wouldn't see any resemblance (well, not anymore) :teeth Plus, I'm not half white.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> I have gotten Sam Milby before, but if you saw me in real life you wouldn't see any resemblance (well, not anymore) :teeth Plus, I'm not half white.


he's cute!  that's a compliment


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I did that online celeb look alike it said my look a-likes were Jessica Alba, Drew Barrymore, Jodie Sweeten, I wish lol


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> I did that online celeb look alike it said my look a-likes were Jessica Alba, Drew Barrymore, Jodie Sweeten, I wish lol


lol! all those people are polar opposite looking..weird.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Back in high school the hottest girl in the world told me I looked like Ray Romano. She said it all the time.

It made me sad.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I been told in the past that I sort of look like a broke down version of Reggie Bush, so I guess I'll go with that.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I have tried the celebrity look alike matcher online. It doesn't work. I kept getting matched with guys :cry...most of the females looked nothing like me as well. It did come up with Nina Persson. Maybe I look a bit like her idk.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess I don't look like any celebrity,never got told at least.
I just with I could be lookalike of either Leelee Sobieski or Kirsten Dunst,my childhood divas.


----------



## musicisluv10 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

musicisluv10 said:


> I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


Yep you do look like her!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

musicisluv10 said:


> I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


Yup you resemble her alot!


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I look just like Fabolous, I've met the him in Jamaica Queens NY, this dude look od like me lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

musicisluv10 said:


> I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


:yes
hitting the mark with laser precision.


----------



## musicisluv10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> :yes
> hitting the mark with laser precision.


haha wow, that's so funny everyone here thinks so too. I would KILLLLLL to have her green eyes though.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think I have a celebrity look a like but one time I saw a guy in a YouTube video who looked just like me


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> I did that online celeb look alike it said my look a-likes were Jessica Alba, Drew Barrymore, Jodie Sweeten, I wish lol


I got a lot of girls too, and I'm not even a girl.


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

People have said I look like a cross between Tae Yang and Nicholas Tse, especially Tae Yang when I have really short hair. Both are 10x better looking than I am.

Nicholas









Taeyang now









Taeyang in high school


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I get Kelly Rowland a lot. I could see how people would think that, we favor somewhat... She's still much prettier :um


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

No kidding. The only real difference is I have fairly long brown hair but my face is very much like this.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Several people have told me that I look like Kirsten Dunst. o.o


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

it depends on my hair cut and weight(when i'm average and when i'm under)

the people I have got told I look like are...

1. singer Melanie C.(sporty spice) this was in 2007 how she looked

2. Alexa Chung (model/tv personality)

3. Jennifer Carpenter(actress from the tv show Dexter)

4. Hilary Swank(movie actress)

5.Ann Hathaway(actress)


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Gollum


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

musicisluv10 said:


> I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


Stacey Dash looks great but you're even prettier


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A couple of people have said:










But I don't really see it lol, I think it's more to do with me having the same build and facial structure rather than looking identical to him.

Another guy I get is:










Which is probably closer to how I look.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> wow ...did this thread bring up horrible memories...XD
> 
> jaleel white aka steve urkel...ALL....F**KING..... DAY..... LONG!!!!!


Well you def got better with age then.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

musicisluv10 said:


> I've heard (a lot) that I look like Stacey Dash from the 1995 movie Clueless, haha.


If your avatar is you, I was gonna say Kelly Rowland.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

a bloated Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Nobody, I'm one of a kind.


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

tiger woods


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone told me Dakota Blue Richards, and another told me Winona Ryder. And then another guy told me I looked like Kristen Stewart, which was not a compliment in my opinion. XDD


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

lol wtf
It thinks I look like some chicks wtf.


----------



## LeeAnne1990 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have one. Lol


----------



## musicisluv10 (Jun 25, 2012)

LeeAnne1990 said:


> I don't have one. Lol


Judging by your Avatar picture you remind me of America Ferrera a little bit.. lol


----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been told that I look like Vanessa Williams, the darker skinned one. I think she's cute so, fine by me.








http://www.imdb.com/rg/mediaindex/unknown-thumbnail/media/rm1314687232/nm0004539


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Little Insomniac said:


> Someone told me Dakota Blue Richards, and another told me Winona Ryder. And then another guy told me I looked like Kristen Stewart, which was not a compliment in my opinion. XDD


I think kristen stewart is actually really pretty!


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> I think kristen stewart is actually really pretty!


Well that's good. ^^ It's just that most people bash on her because she shows no emotion, and she doesn't smile or show excitement or anything. Most people don't find that attractive. x.x


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Little Insomniac said:


> Well that's good. ^^ It's just that most people bash on her because she shows no emotion, and she doesn't smile or show excitement or anything. Most people don't find that attractive. x.x


Hah yeah I actually really like her personality she seems almost shy like people with SA? She's almost relatable. But I know what you mean by people not finding it attractive-_-


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

Although not really a celebrity I look very similar to Herbert Hoover.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

KelseyAlena said:


> he's cute!  that's a compliment


thanks :blush


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

A few people have told me I resemble the hockey player, Joffrey Lupul.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't have one! *shrugs*


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

people claim i look like britney spears from 2000, but i still think im ugly.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Daryl Hannah


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been told I look like Professor Green (uk hip hop artist) by around 10 different people in person and more online. Also I've had Ronaldo, Justin Bieber and Ethan Hawke so it's not that accurate as none of them particularly look alike..


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

zoe kravitz


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I've never had anyone tell me I resemble a celebrity. I can't think of one that I may look like either.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

NumeroUno said:


> I've been told I look like Professor Green (uk hip hop artist) by around 10 different people in person and more online. Also I've had Ronaldo, Justin Bieber and Ethan Hawke so it's not that accurate as none of them particularly look alike..


Who ever said you looked like Justin Bieber I hope you punched in the face  (the others are pretty cool though)


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

No one who looked like me would be a celeb...so no, I don't have a look-a-like. I can't think of meeting anyone who looked like me. Except this one time in elementary school someone said I looked like a girl on a Bill Nye video.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Who ever said you looked like Justin Bieber I hope you punched in the face  (the others are pretty cool though)


In their defence I hadn't bothered to get my hair cut for 2 months so I was starting to get ''the hair'' because mine falls pretty similar too his ol' little bowl cut 

Now I just get Professor Green 24/7. Blah.


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

i'm not too sure if this is in my favour..


----------



## trucks (Apr 6, 2012)

Daniel Tosh!


----------



## Septym (Mar 23, 2012)

Zachary Quinto and Drake.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I've gotten Freida Pinto from my ex and my mother, Victoria Justice from a guy at Taco Bell and Kourtney Kardashian, but I don't think I really look like anyone famous. *shrug*


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Evo said:


>


lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

me? lawrence fishborne


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

People have always told me I look like Pete Townshend.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> lol


?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

A tan version of Angelina Jolie...the hair and the lips and the facial structure. I have big eyes too, but they aren't her color.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol i got Chuck Norris as one of the results on the myheritage celebrity lookalike thing. I don't think i look like him though.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

somebody said i looked like a young de niro, i was pretty flattered


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

paul dano / mike bailey


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

On Saturday my aunt told me I look like Beyonce's little sister Solange Knowles. I thought that was nice of her since I find her really pretty.


----------



## neweraguitarist18 (Feb 1, 2011)

I always get Justin Long or Keanu Reeves. I'm a huge Justin Long fan so I like when people tell me that haha.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... I think I look a lot like Mark Addy:










Our facial features are not too similar, but our body structure is. Especially our head shape.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Diane Kruger or Meg Ryan? Oh


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

gollum


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

neweraguitarist18 said:


> I always get Justin Long or Keanu Reeves. I'm a huge Justin Long fan so I like when people tell me that haha.


You actually look like the illegitimate child of both of them  . I love Justin too  .


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I look like Heather Tom, but only in profile. She's an actress, and sometimes when I see her from the side, I would swear I'm looking at myself. I don't really look like her from the front though, but her head has a similar shape to mine.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I usually get Helena Bonham Carter or Hilary Swank. Meh.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Kind of like Emily Browning


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None... there's no way in hell anybody who looked like me would ever become a celebrity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prince William :lol


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

mongrel: tom cruise*; george harrison; the white guy from miami vice

warning: luck of the draw...my affect is inexplicably more repulsive than/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been told I look like the Karate Kid, or Ralph Macchio. I guess I do kind of look like him. For some reason when I talk, my mouth moves in a weird way.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Apparently I look like a combination of Philip Seymour Hoffman and Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been told I look like the dude from Coldplay. I don't sing like him unfortunately.


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, I dont know of any. xD

My dad and sister cant think of one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've gotten that I look like Kate Winslet by a couple of people online and someone else said I look like Jesus. :| No one in real life has ever said that I look like a celebrity, which is good. I don't want to look like anyone else but me.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Strangers approach me and say I look like
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0302108/ Zach (or Al in the movie).

I'm also told I look like Zach Brown (country singer) 'cause I'm always wearing a beanie.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

There is a hint of a young George Best in me


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> There is a hint of a young George Best in me


I see it. Especially the hair and eyes, I'd say.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My sis said I look like Mr bean ^_^


----------

